# Ball Oilers.  Scarce As Hen's Teeth



## Muskt (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, I have 2-3 bad oilers on my 1236.  They appear to be 6MM.  I have searched the internet relatively thoroughly, & have (for the most part) failed to locate any (at least any that are remotely affordable).  

Fastenal lists them--went to the local store, & after 7-10 days of dinking around with the salesperson, I was told that their cost is $1.17 (not bad, I think); however, my cost would be $2.93, & I would be required to purchase 43 of them.  Talk about sticker shock, & amazing mark-up.

Back to the net.  I located a company in Long Island that advertises them for $1.00.  I called them up, and was told that they were wholesale only; BUT, they may be able to work with me--Is this really a company in NY?  Anyway, they called me back a couple of hours later and said that Gits only had one in stock, and that I would need to spend $75 (no per unit cost provided), and that it would be at least 35 days before delivery.

So, do any of you have any? Or do you know of a source?

If that fails, would any of you be inclined to go in with me to obtain the minimum number---Fastenal will not charge any shipping, & the cost for 43 was quoted as $125.99.

If any are interested, they would cost $2.93 each, plus $2-$3 total for shipping from me to you.

I have a faint memory that there are somewhere around 12-15 on a 1236.  I plan to replace them all, assuming I can obtain some without mortgaging my firstborn.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 26, 2016)

Gits Manufacturing in Iowa carries metric ball-valve oilers.   800-323-3238   or http://www.gitsmfg.com/metric-ball-valve-oilers/


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 26, 2016)

Check McMaster Carr. http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-oil-cups/=14c7jmq
Scroll to the bottom of the page


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 26, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> Check McMaster Carr. http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-oil-cups/=14c7jmq
> Scroll to the bottom of the page


McMaster does not sell metric ball-valve oilers - been down that road already.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 26, 2016)

You sure 1/4" won't work? http://www.ebay.com/itm/181769656423?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 26, 2016)

personaly, I'd drill out the hole to accept 1/4" ones and then pick them up form any of the standard online retailers.

grizzly has 6mm units if you really want oem sized ones.
https://www.grizzly.com/parts/P0602406?utm_campaign=zPage

or you can try searching European suppliers like these from amazon.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nipples-Spring-Oilers-Lube-Machinery/dp/B00C4EI5C0

edit: it looks like little machine shop caries them as well.
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1655&category=


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 26, 2016)

We have them if you need them,  or as said, the 1/4" one does give a lot more options.  I also like the oil cups, but they could easily get knocked off on the cross slide.   If you need some of those brass ones thougn just shoot me an email and I can send some. I had a big box of them, am down to about 10 now, so I just ordered a bunch more last week.   

 Dont buy them from grizzly though, those parts will melt if you put them in a PM lathe ha ha


----------



## Muskt (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow!  I guess I wasn't as thorough as I thought.  Anyway, I totally forgot about LMS.  However, they look like the same (not very good) quality as Grizz offers.  Although, LMS has an excellent reputation for selling good stuff.  I did see the ones in UK on Amazon, but I seem to be a bit hesitant (for no good reason) to order them.  I think that I just got hung up on the Gits name, &, well , you remember about the forest & trees, etc.

As to drilling them out---well, some are not lending themselves to doing that.  I really do desire to replace all of them, for no reason other than that is what I want to do.

As usual, thank you all for the responses & ideas---I am still considering the Gits, so if any of you want to participate, just shoot me a PM.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 26, 2016)

Just screw a sheet metal screw in them and then pull them out.  If the reason you are changing them is because the ball got lost down in the hole, that is caused by using the wrong oil can.  Do not push the ball below the surface of the oiler, or it will get lost.  Ask me how I know...  An oil can with an inch or two of clear vinyl aquarium tubing pushed onto the end and cut neat and square at the business end works great with ball oilers.  It is a two hand job.  Pinch the plastic tubing between thumb and forefinger, push it down tightly over the ball, and start pumping.  All the oil will go in the hole.


----------



## AlecRyals (Nov 6, 2019)

qualitymachinetools said:


> We have them if you need them,  or as said, the 1/4" one does give a lot more options.  I also like the oil cups, but they could easily get knocked off on the cross slide.   If you need some of those brass ones thougn just shoot me an email and I can send some. I had a big box of them, am down to about 10 now, so I just ordered a bunch more last week.
> 
> Dont buy them from grizzly though, those parts will melt if you put them in a PM lathe ha ha


 Hello,
 Do You stillhave 1/4 ball oilers ?


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 6, 2019)

AlecRyals said:


> Hello,
> Do You stillhave 1/4 ball oilers ?


Here you go, they show in stock, they have 6 & 8 mm available.



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/6mmbrassoiler/


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 6, 2019)

Any of the local dealers for Asian lathes, like Grizzly, Kent, PM, and others should all have oilers in stock that will fit somewhat modern and newer Asian lathes and other machines, or should be able to get them for us.


----------

